# Stroppy teen male ragdoll?



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

right so Arthur for the last month I'd say has began to be a little sh*t at times for instance he used to love being cradled like a baby but now if I do it he makes a high pitch mardy cry noise he then looks straight at me and bam he's smacked me across the face with sort of nails out!!
Sometimes if I'm stroking him he will get up make a mardy meow noise and move 

He's 7.5 months old and he's teething, could this be the reason why?
Is this the teenage years? Or is Arthur just a mardy non loving ragdol?
He's very affectionate to Ruby our dog he purrs away at Her when he's lay with her and he follows her around the house at times.

Sometimes but not all the time he can be stroppy with Mia our other 4.5 month old raggie but 90% of the time they are racing around the house or snuggling up together.

He's never been overly affectionate not like Mia who loves fuss and purrs like a tractor when we stroke her. And she likes to sit on or with us unlike Arthur.

So is he a normal stroppy teen or just a loner who doesn't like to much fuss  as this is not what I imagined in a ragdoll! Hmmmm


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I think he is probably just going through a 'phase'. I've found when they reach a certain age kittens do suddenly become less cuddly and more independent - however more often than not they go back to their cuddly selves after a few months.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I agree with moggie14, although I would warn that this 'phase' can last much longer than a month or so.
The good news is that the next phase of cuddliness is worth waiting for.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I agree it's probably the teenage phase.

I think kittens do go through a confident, independent (bolshy) streak as they become older..where they want to do their own thing and they are strong enough to let you know it. Little H is going through one but his has manifested itself in deciding he can finally take on Holly, who he has been terrified of until the last month or so. 

Thankfully he still has his moments when he wants affection but he can be whingy and wriggly if he isn't in the mood.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh this is good to know! I thought it was a teenage stage but just wanted to make sure.
He can be a little sod at times, but I love him and he knows it!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

blade100 said:


> Oh this is good to know! I thought it was a teenage stage but just wanted to make sure.
> He can be a little sod at times, but I love him and he knows it!


You wait til he refuses to come out of his room and leaves his toys all over the floor!!!!


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

I think's a phase ou cat Luna was a bit grumpy at that age but now at 2 is back to her sweet self.


----------

